
Stick ‘em up – A surprising history of collage - pseudolus
https://www.1843magazine.com/culture/look-closer/stick-em-up-a-surprising-history-of-collage
======
Daub
Nice arrival. Though they missed my favourite collagist, ollage and digital
compositing (aka Photoshoping) are effectively the same thing. Realising this
made it easier for me to teach the latter.

